# Did your dog's coat change after her spay?



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I was told that my girl's coat can change after her spay. Supposedly it can get a little longer, thinner, and prone to matting?? Just curious on what your experience was with that, and how often it happens?
Sadie's coat is so beautiful and silky. She never matts except a tiny bit behind her ears. I'll be so sad if it changes that much.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Their coats are going to change as they mature but don't know if a spay is going to effect the change...other than a bald belly!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

One of my girls coats did change, the other one didn't. My older boy's coat changed some too. Its kind of hard to explain how they changed, kind of a flyaway sticking straight out fine type of hair, Tess also got some softer kind of hair on her back legs that was very hard to groom, matted easier.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All of my neutered dogs have thicker coats, longer feathers, and more cottony, less water resistant coats.. The bitches when spayed do not have the twice yearly coat blow.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> and more cottony.


Thats the word I was looking for !! Definitely more cottony !


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> All of my neutered dogs have thicker coats, longer feathers, and more cottony, less water resistant coats.. The bitches when spayed do not have the twice yearly coat blow.


That’s so funny, I’ve had the opposite experience! Pippa’s thick coat became much thinner--I hardly get anything out with the slicker brush--and a bit coarser, though it’s still shiny. But Watson, who has not yet been neutered, has the softest, thickest, cotton wool coat. He’s like a Q-tip on steroids


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky's ear and tick allergy improved after he was neutered. Otherwise he was the same guy he always was.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sosoprano said:


> He’s like a Q-tip on steroids


Now that's funny!:roflmao:


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Most coats will change after spaying but it is possible to keep them looking good. Most spayed bitches lose any shine to the coat become more woolly and grow guard hairs. Trim the guard hairs with thinning scissors so that they blend in with the rest of the coat, comb at least daily to remove any undercoat, trim regularly as the coats tend to grow longer (pain if you are in the UK and want the neck trimmed) and use a conditioning spray on the coat. I find that I can groom and trim three dogs in the time it takes me to groom one spayed one! Annef


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mick is my only dog who didn't change... His sire line is a thinner coat..he has retained the characteristic.


----------



## Elizabeth Anne (Mar 28, 2017)

My bitch was spayed after two litters and now has a really woolly, fluffy coat. Still love her just as much. Elizabeth


----------

